# Blackguard Delves



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am thinking of how I want to convert DE spearmen into DE Blackguard, im thinking greenstuffing the overcloaks, and different helmets, possibly using the CoK helmets on the warrior bodies. what do you all think about that?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Could be possible. Those scaly cloaks don't seem too hard to do with GS, but the helmets might prove to be more difficult.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm unsure if this would turn out really good, but once I get some free time I'll compare the two sets and see how they might fit together.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the heads fit fairly well (already looked before I made the thought) save for the large crests which are not that terrible in any case. and would fit the armors. the CoKs are slightly taller by a fraction over the spearmen bodies, but the heads are the same size.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy man don't do the conversion wait for finecast, the black guard model is AMAZING! the only problem they have are the spears would bend and snap off. Somthing i hope finecast fixs.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Easy man don't do the conversion wait for finecast, the black guard model is AMAZING! the only problem they have are the spears would bend and snap off. Somthing i hope finecast fixs.


unless they are reworking it, the blackguard metal models are terrible sculpts in my opinion, hence why im looking for alternatives, plus my current list has 20 of them in. which is a huge money sink


----------

